# Old school rap and hip-hop recommendations



## AntoMaria7 (Feb 1, 2022)

Heey, I think the title says it all, I’ll start first

Wise Intelligent-Steady Slangin


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Also


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 1, 2022)

_



_


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice thread


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Nice. Temple of boom is def. my all time fav from Cypress Hill though


----------



## J232 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## feva (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Livingblacksoil (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2022)

I think i started listening to these guys before Run, I know i did. This was the first cassette my older brother and ever bought and we split it. Many mornings on my paper route were spent listening to this ( on the taped version of course. Older bro got the actual copy)
These guys had actual talent but were marketed as a parody act.


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 2, 2022)

I love Kool Keith and Dan the Automator:





And Heiroglyphics made me a lifelong Del the Funky Homosapien fan:





Which lead to the best intergalactic Hip Hop of all time once Del and Dan the Automator got together!


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 2, 2022)

This song is perfect for this thread, always brings a tear to my eye:


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## dank'd (Feb 2, 2022)

ny underground hip-hop recently had a renaissance that came out of buffalo (grizelda records). nyc underground is always amazing though. Roc Marciano imo is the second coming of Rakim/Kool Keith and Westside Gunn is just other level to me

don't sleep on the mix shows, imo the best and og way to hear new hip-hop (and dancehall for that matter)

one of the best underground ny hip-hop mix show is dj pf cuttin (producer of 'danger' by blahzay blahzay):


__
https://soundcloud.com/pfcuttin%2Ftracks

currently dj muggs is doing amazing beats for guys like roc marciano, meyhem lauren, rigz, crimeapple etc 

here is the new meyhem muggs video


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2022)

dank'd said:


> ny underground hip-hop recently had a renaissance that came out of buffalo (grizelda records). nyc underground is always amazing though. Roc Marciano imo is the second coming of Rakim/Kool Keith and Westside Gunn is just other level to me
> 
> don't sleep on the mix shows, imo the best and og way to hear new hip-hop (and dancehall for that matter)
> 
> ...


Not old by any means but if you like the Buffalo underground. And even if you don’t this man is worth a listen.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)

Loving it, Let’s keep this thread going!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 2, 2022)

Eazy-Muthaphukkin-E


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## alphapinene (Feb 2, 2022)

Gemtree said:


>


 hell yeahh






 ...mystic stylez is one of my favorite old school hip hop albums


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## feva (Feb 2, 2022)

this one sums most of us up. Stunts Blunts & hip hop. Listen to the last verse carefully, they list a ton of hip hop legends u should check out if u dont already know them


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> I think i started listening to these guys before Run, I know i did. This was the first cassette my older brother and ever bought and we split it. Many mornings on my paper route were spent listening to this ( on the taped version of course. Older bro got the actual copy)
> These guys had actual talent but were marketed as a parody act.


The Fat Boys were my introduction to hip hop and I still listen to them occasionally.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

I saw someone already posted some Eazy but....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)

“I knock that ass off the planet “


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)

Busta Rhymes was the greatest.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Can't forget about Master P's classics...he's got many...


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Gotta give Tribe a listen...


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

For some real good shit to hear when you're baked as shit...for anyone outta H-town Screwston, TX....you gotta play some Screw mang!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2022)

Tracker said:


> For some real good shit to hear when you're baked as shit...for anyone outta H-town Screwston, TX....you gotta play some Screw mang!


George Floyd is a part of this... HEAVY!!! BIG FLOYD R.I.P. Go back and check it out... He's in a lot of Scarfaces videos too...


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Awe shit....now y'all got me on that Screw! I haven't listened to that in a long time. H-town's my people!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Those Screw tapes are fuckin hard! Get blazed out and lost in there!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)

I had this stuck in my head earlier today.




*The other version was edited. Which is ironic.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Okay okay....last DJ Screw...maybe


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Damn....this thread's bringin back a lot...
Three 6 Mafia...classic


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2022)

“If I have to I will blast “


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tracker (Feb 2, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Damn....this thread's bringin back a lot...
> Three 6 Mafia...classic


Edited that to post vid with better audio quality


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2022)

Can't forget about Uncle Ice


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)

One of his best


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The Fat Boys were my introduction to hip hop and I still listen to them occasionally.


Must have been Mtv? I grew up in a fishing community in coastal Maine. Good people but zero cultural diversity or even a goddamn radio station we could tune into something other than rock. Thankfully we had YOMtv Raps, Ed Lover and Dre. From that program I heard a pissed off NWA and some insight from Public Enemy on why they were pissed.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 3, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Must have been Mtv? I grew up in a fishing community in coastal Maine. Good people but zero cultural diversity or even a goddamn radio station we could tune into something other than rock. Thankfully we had YOMtv Raps, Ed Lover and Dre. From that program I heard a pissed off NWA and some insight from Public Enemy on why they were pissed.


Definitely MTV. This was before we got the channel included with our cable, so I would listen like a radio because the picture was scrambled.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 3, 2022)

Who remembers walking around with a ginormous radio ( double deck of course lol) and a rolled up piece of linoleum lmao what I wouldn’t do to be there again


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 3, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


>


Was wondering how long until someone posted big L. Excellent work!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 4, 2022)

bam0813 said:


>


Haha you beat me to it. 90's had some really good soundtracks. Judgment had some great collabs


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The Fat Boys were my introduction to hip hop and I still listen to them occasionally.


Same here . I remember riding a bike to the record store to get their album. Strawberries was the name of the music store. Some of you , especially east coasters might remember that place. Wow takes me back. I bet a lot of us have no idea what it’s like to flip through 100’s of 12” vinyl


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 4, 2022)

We’d always grab a couple extra needles while we were there lol and that was hi tech compared to dads 8 tracks. If you never needed luggage to haul your music around your not old school lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey. I'm into Heavy Rock and Metal for the most part, so I started to listen to a few of the posted tunes in this thread to see what was up. Some great sounds guys!! Our band did this tune in High School. It's close no?


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## SFnone (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 8, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


>


I've done a remix freestyle of this song for like 2 decades when I'm doing something casual. Like, "Oh shit! I'm washing out my coffee mug. Oh shit! Fill the soap bottle and pump it up. Oh shit!"


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 9, 2022)

“You go both ways like a porno bitch “


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The Fat Boys were my introduction to hip hop and I still listen to them occasionally.


First rap concert I went to they were there


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

The Swatch Watch Fresh Fest1985:
Run DMC, Fat Boys,Whodini,Kurtis Blow,UTFO,Newcleus,Turbo and Ozone from Breakin,Rock Steady Crew,NYC Breakers,Magnificent Force,some others I may have forgotten, this was in 84-85...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

Public Enemy, LL,Slick Rick,Big Daddy Kane,EPMD,Beastie Boys... Those were amazing times to be in!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

Smokin Grooves: Cypress Hill, Outkast, 50 Cent,Erykah Badu,The Roots,Bonecrusher...


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Smokin Grooves: Cypress Hill, Outkast, 50 Cent,Erykah Badu,The Roots,Bonecrusher...


50 and Bonecrusher seem out of place, but that's a solid line up. I saw Cypress Hill once while I was on probation and couldn't smoke. I've always wanted to marry Erykah Badu. I never really got into Outkast beyond ATLiens, but that is one of my all time favorite albums. It hit me super hard when it came out because I was getting heavy into psychedelics around the time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

The only new music that I listen to is Griselda and their affiliates...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> 50 and Bonecrusher seem out of place, but that's a solid line up. I saw Cypress Hill once while I was on probation and couldn't smoke. I've always wanted to marry Erykah Badu. I never really got into Outkast beyond ATLiens, but that is one of my all time favorite albums. It hit me super hard when it came out because I was getting heavy into psychedelics around the time.


Bone crusher only did Neva Scared and got off the stage, 50 had songs about getting high and shit and he doesn't smoke or drink...


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 25, 2022)

Too many Outkast bangers to list





Dungeonfamily4lyfe




25 years later and this song is still relevant


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## SBBCal (Feb 25, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


>














Can't forget 40


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 25, 2022)

Life is short!


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)

this isn't old school but the beat is fiiiaaah and the kid killed it...


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)

Big Pun!











"Your brains'll make a debut on the table when I raise the stakes"


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)

Boot Camp Clique!


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)

wordsworth..


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## voodoosdaddy (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


>





xtsho said:


>


Forget what thread you're in stoner?


----------



## xtsho (Mar 19, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Forget what thread you're in stoner?


What day is it? 

Guilty as charged. That was St Patties Day and a six pack of Guinness. 

I ate and drank. Had a great time. I obviously wasn't done when I got back home. I wasn't driving. But I did remember where the Vodka was. I paid for it the next day. It's still lingering as a matter of fact.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 6, 2022)

Not quite old school but Blind Fury has been freestyling for awhile. Worth listening to if you're not familiar with him.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2022)

I was going to post one of their songs featuring ODB, but then I saw the album cover. There are a lot of bad album covers, but this might be the worst. You hear that, No Limit Records? You're off the hook.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 8, 2022)

Parental Discretion Advised,


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2022)

I know Im old, but I always thought Limp Bizkit was a breakthrough white rap/rock band. Still listen to them in the grow when the mood strikes me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 8, 2022)

Not Old School. This was out at the same time as Limp Biscuit started getting popular. But Dre and the DPG were getting it done for years before this.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not Old School. This was out at the same time as Limp Biscuit started getting popular. But Dre and the DPG were getting it done for years before this.


Oh yeah... I likes me some Eminem as well.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not Old School. This was out at the same time as Limp Biscuit started getting popular. But Dre and the DPG were getting it done for years before this.


There is very little actual old school hip hop in this thread. The consensus here seems to be anything from the 20th century. So I guess old school is like the oldies.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> There is very little actual old school hip hop in this thread. The consensus here seems to be anything from the 20th century. So I guess old school is like the oldies.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 30, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (May 30, 2022)

Surprisingly this track just hit it’s 22 year anniversary recently so I think it qualifies. I still bump it.. not on purpose.. but if it comes on.. it gets turned up.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 4, 2022)




----------

